
Magic Leap says it will debut its product . . . “hopefully soonish” - phodo
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/12/magic-leap-says-it-will-debut-its-product-hopefully-soonish/
======
flukus
If they are already manufacturing it and it's that unique then why wouldn't
they want to show it? At that point no one is going to beat them to market.

The longer they wait the more it seems like snake oil.

